# New orange crush to my collection



## Jonnycrush (Dec 24, 2021)

Haven’t had much time to post my new additions to my collection lately. So I thought now with some extra time I would catch up. These are my latest additions over the passed few weeks to my orange crush collection 
First is a 1930’s era amber syrup Jug missing it’s paper label 
Two Canadian Wards bottles, one with a 10 on the bottle and the other with a one. Not sure what they would represent? But if anyone knows that information would be great. As information on these bottles are hard to come by
Two amber Mae West bottles, 12oz US bottle and a 10oz bilingual Canadian 
Also an 8oz clear krinkly Canadian 
But maybe my best find is a Hand Full of very uncommon Mint Colour 24oz crush bottles, all in excellent shape, just with little bottle roll marks on the bottom. In the picture, the bottle on the far right in my clear 24oz, to show colour variation.
Hope you all enjoy, and Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 24, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> Haven’t had much time to post my new additions to my collection lately. So I thought now with some extra time I would catch up. These are my latest additions over the passed few weeks to my orange crush collection
> First is a 1930’s era amber syrup Jug missing it’s paper label
> Two Canadian Wards bottles, one with a 10 on the bottle and the other with a one. Not sure what they would represent? But if anyone knows that information would be great. As information on these bottles are hard to come by
> Two amber Mae West bottles, 12oz US bottle and a 10oz bilingual Canadian
> ...


Those are very cool.I bought a 24 oz on eBay for $25 plus shipping. Couldn't believe it. The 24 oz are hard to find. Save some of those for me. Lol. Nice collection!


----------



## RNorwood (Jan 6, 2022)

Great additions to your collection; if you ever decide to part with one of the mint green, I would be interested.


----------



## RCO (Jan 12, 2022)

don't really find alot of older orange crush bottles here so never found any 24 oz bottles before , only the odd smaller sized bottle and usually broken or damaged


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 12, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Those are very cool.I bought a 24 oz on eBay for $25 plus shipping. Couldn't believe it. The 24 oz are hard to find. Save some of those for me. Lol. Nice collection!


I have the amber colored orange label orange crush bottle. I think 10oz. size crown top lip.


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jan 12, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Those are very cool.I bought a 24 oz on eBay for $25 plus shipping. Couldn't believe it. The 24 oz are hard to find. Save some of those for me. Lol. Nice collection!


That’s awesome! Good deal. The prices for the 24oz seem to fluctuate a great deal. One in a Canadian auction just ended the other day and last bid I seen was $155 Canadian, so like $120 US.


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jan 12, 2022)

RCO said:


> don't really find alot of older orange crush bottles here so never found any 24 oz bottles before , only the odd smaller sized bottle and usually broken or damaged


I never really find any old cans or bottles in my area. I even did an demo job this past year, and only found 1 Pepsi can


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 12, 2022)

Jonnycrush said:


> I never really find any old cans or bottles in my area. I even did an demo job this past year, and only found 1 Pepsi can


Picked these up from another collector today. Love Orange crush


----------



## mrosman (Jan 26, 2022)

Hi Jim... nice green, Mae West bottles from Orange Crush....those are not easy to find... Michael


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 26, 2022)

mrosman said:


> Hi Jim... nice green, Mae West bottles from Orange Crush....those are not easy to find... Michael


Thanks Micky!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 28, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Picked these up from another collector today. Love Orange crush  View attachment 233957View attachment 233958





Jonnycrush said:


> Haven’t had much time to post my new additions to my collection lately. So I thought now with some extra time I would catch up. These are my latest additions over the passed few weeks to my orange crush collection
> First is a 1930’s era amber syrup Jug missing it’s paper label
> Two Canadian Wards bottles, one with a 10 on the bottle and the other with a one. Not sure what they would represent? But if anyone knows that information would be great. As information on these bottles are hard to come by
> Two amber Mae West bottles, 12oz US bottle and a 10oz bilingual Canadian
> ...


Beautiful bottles, especially the 24 ounces minty green ones.


----------



## maryrobb1 (Jan 7, 2023)

K6TIM said:


> I have the amber colored orange label orange crush bottle. I think 10oz. size crown top lip.


----------

